# Calamari, Fennel, and Orange Salad



## ironchef (May 19, 2006)

Here's a nice, light, and refreshing dish for the summertime. 

*Calamari, Fennel, and Orange Salad*

*Yield: 4 servings*

*Ingredients:*

2 lb. Calamari, cartalidge removed, rinsed and dried
1 Red Onion, finely diced
1 1/2 c. Fresh Oranges, supremed
1 c. Fennel, shaved thin
2 c. Mizuna or Baby Arugula
1/4 c. Nicoise Olives, pitted and quartered
3-4 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 Tbsp. Sherry Vinegar
1 Tbsp. Orange Juice
2 tsp. Lemon Juice
Kosher Salt and Fresh Cracked Pepper to taste

*Method*:

Prepare a pot of boiling water and a bowl of iced water. Blanch the calamari in the boiling water for 1 minute, then shock immediately into the iced water to stop the cooking. Remove from the iced water and dry completely. Cut into 1/2" rounds and reserve. In a mixing bowl, combine the oil, vinegar, and citrus juices, and whisk together. Add the calamari, oranges, mizuna, red onion, fennel, and olives, and toss until everything is coated and mixed well. Season to taste with kosher salt and pepper and serve immediately.


----------



## GB (May 19, 2006)

This sounds great! I love orange and fennel together and I have some calamari ring in the freezer just waiting to be used. I think I found their destination. Thanks IC!


----------



## amber (May 19, 2006)

That sounds really good.  Not sure I would like the oranges in a salad, but I love all the other ingredients you have mentioned.


----------



## ironchef (May 19, 2006)

The oranges help to take some of the anise bite from the fennel so that it doesn't overpower the rest of the ingredients. If you don't want to put the oranges in there, I'd decrease the amount of fennel and increase the amount of greens. If you like the taste of fennel, then just keep the amount the same.


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2006)

ic, do you skin you calamari? ya know, peel off that sometimes purpleish membrane on the body of the squid?

also, i've found that it's best to slice larger squid into rings before blanching and shocking. the inside of the body doesn't always cook thru when whole. whaddya think?


----------



## ironchef (May 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ic, do you skin you calamari? ya know, peel off that sometimes purpleish membrane on the body of the squid?
> 
> also, i've found that it's best to slice larger squid into rings before blanching and shocking. the inside of the body doesn't always cook thru when whole. whaddya think?


 
Yeah I take the skin off if there is any because I don't like the texture it gives. It's easy to do, just make an incision with a paring knife and it will peel right off. 

With the size of the squid, I always recommend to get smaller ones anyway because the larger squid tend to be tougher. I don't cut them before I blanch them because they'll shrink more.


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2006)

agreed about the skin. i don't like biting into squid and having that litlle stringy skin to chew on.

i think i may try this with flash grilled squid, to add the charcoal flavor. thanks for another good recipe post.


----------



## Piccolina (May 19, 2006)

What a fresh, lovely combination of ingredients! DH is very fond of squid, so I may make this for him. Thanks for sharing Ironchef


----------

